# Guess the Varanid...



## GreggMadden (Mar 24, 2010)

Imported a 2.2 of these gems...







Here is a hint...
There are far less of these in captivity than Komodo Dragons..


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got no idea...looks like a tree monitor...I'll take a punt & say Varanus boehmei


----------



## Colin (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome looking varanus spinulosus (solomon island spiny neck monitor)
Has this species been bred in captivity? best of luck with them gregg.. 
I bet Rob Sprackland would be keen to check these guys out  haha


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, agree with Colin, great looking lizards... anychance of a full body shot?


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## GreggMadden (Mar 24, 2010)

Colin and Jason know their Varanids... LOL... Good job fellas...
As far as I know there has only been one captive breeding of this species and it was not in the US or anywhere in Europe... We will hopefully be the first ever to do it in the States...

Here is a photo of a pair...


----------



## Colin (Mar 24, 2010)

exciting stuff gregg  and good luck with them. 
you definitely have to keep extensive notes on the whole breeding excercise (with pics too)


----------

